# Seachem Alerts



## Carpman (14 Nov 2018)

I'm not a total newbie lol but always like to think I'm learning, I getting old now so cant actually remember. 
Anyway, before I forget, I was thinking of purchasing the seachem alerts and stability for when I set up my new scape. I don't want to waste money unnecessarily, it has already cost me enough with the upgrades and stuff but if they are worth then so be it.   
The filter media, fish, some of the plants and a full tank of the original water from the previous setup have been kept in holding the tank to help with cycle when I put them back in the scaped tank (50% water changes once per week).




 

I have also been running the auto dosing-system on the plants while in holding the tank and they seem to be doing well I did not add Co2 and you can see the new shoots from the Helanthuim in the front dosing has been running for 5 days now.


----------



## alto (15 Nov 2018)

I like the Seachem Alerts ...
but I liked them rather better when an extra Alert pad was included in the kit 

I’ve used them to monitor pH over the year, ammonia in a new set up where the filter had been rinsed etc & then put aside in the cabinet for several months ... until I saw some Must Have fish at the shop (& purchased right then as most local shops won’t “hold”fish) ... 24 hours later fish added to the new scape 
The Ammonia Alert was useful in the first weeks - I’d water change as soon as there was a noticeable green tint 
After 3 weeks, Ammonia Alert remained in neutral mode & I tossed it after 3 months

In general the Alerts seem to work well for a few months (I believe Seachem can provide details) BUT care needs to be taken that they remain wet at all times - lower them during a water change as it doesn’t take long for the sensor pad to dry out 

Stability also seems to be effective BUT again check with Seachem FAQ & discussion board for use details 

BUT 
as you’ve been running a filter on a holding tank with fish during this time, I don’t see any need for purchasing any of the above
Filter will still be cycled - albeit for the biolaod it’s been running (so don't suddenly add 3X as many fish)
Old tank water - seriously dude, just bin this  (every time I see people keeping old tank water I think   ) unless it has some cost benefit such as being RO water 

As long as your fish are accustomed to regular large water changes and your tank & tap waters are similar parameters, I see zero benefit to “old tank water”

When I rescape, I increase water change frequency during the week prior, then prepare a temporary bin with 1/3 tank water, 2/3 tap water and toss the fish over 
Keep water changes current on the holding tank
Rescape, plant etc
Run overnight (or longer as convenient) 
Water change both tank & temporary tank just prior to livestock move (day before is fine)

If I’m feeling paranoid, I’ll move a few shrimp and fish over to rescaped tank, then transfer remaining livestock the next morning


----------

